# Halloween Invitation 2011



## Pavitti (Aug 25, 2011)

Thinking of a theme for Halloween 2011 and suitable invitation.
Last years invite....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

dead celebrities?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Can I come? I love it!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love the wording......can't wait to see 2011


----------

